# Need your suggestions for buy a DSLR . . .



## jero25 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm planning to buy a DSLR camera . .
Budget is around Rs.40000/- . .
Need your valuable suggestions  . .
Thank you . .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you want a discussion or a suggestion  just kidding

Write down what will you shoot , any brand preference, budget of lenses in future


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 2, 2011)

jero25 said:


> I'm planning to buy a DSLR camera . .
> Budget is around Rs.40000/- . .
> Need your valuable suggestions  . .
> Thank you . .



He he .... answer what sujoy asked.
Meanwhile, with that budget I can suggest you to the superb Nikon D5100 @ 38k MRP. Check out else where at 35k if am nt wrong. This comes only with basic lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2011)

yaah if I have to give a vague suggestion I will say get D5100 with 18-105 lens....thats a good combo to start


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 3, 2011)

may be he can get the  d3100 body only and go for the sigma 18-200mm lens *www.flipkart.com/cameras/lenses/it...ref=7492014a-15ae-464b-a6d6-0f0a8e5f85a4.what say?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2011)

Naah sigma 18-200 is not at all a good lens...people do not recommend it anywhere...if anyone want all in one solution get nikon 18-200 VR or Tamron 18-270

Else get canon combo with 18-135 lens ...

Better go for D5100+18-105 for now and get a 55-300 VR later


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 4, 2011)

but i thought optically sigma was on par with the nikon and its was the build quality that was the downside in the sigma


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> but i thought optically sigma was on par with the nikon and its was the build quality that was the downside in the sigma



sigma is good but the number of service center in India is very very less as compared to Tamron & Nikon 

@jero25: get the Nikon D5100.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2011)

sigma 18-200 is a compromise at every level...no lens stabilisation...less sharp then Nikkor 55-200 ....no image stabilisation soo poor in low light....have distortion above 150mm...unusable at 200mm 

The tamron 18-270 I am talking about cost nearly 27k and have IS and much better


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 4, 2011)

hands down


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2011)

I would also love to have a 18-200 lens but all good lens of this range cost more then 25k...Nikon 18-200 VRII cost more than 35k


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 4, 2011)

sadly yes and even more for the fixed aperture


----------

